# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  ساخطون بلا مناقشــــة ....

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السخط و الرفض و التذمر و الاحتجاج على كل شيء أصبح موضة اليوم بين الشباب.

أحيانا يكون الاحتجاج على الآباء.

و أحيانا على الحكام.

و أحيانا على النظام الإجتماعي.

و أحيانا على الكون كله.

و أحيانا على الله سبحانه.

كلمة لا.. بدون تمييز.. بقضية و بلا قضية بهدف و بلا هدف..

و أحيانا لا.. للنظافة.. و لا للقيم و الأخلاق.. و لا.. للعمل.. و لا.. للواجب و المسئولية و النظام.

و النموذج الجديد لهذه اللائية المتطرفة هو مجتمع الهيبيين الذين يتناكحون على الأرصفة و يمارسون الشذوذ الجنسي و يتسولون ثمن زجاجة بيرة و يشتركون في كل إضراب و يهتفون في كل مظاهرة و يبصقون على كل شيء.. و يتصورون أنهم طلائع 
الحرية و أنهم أول من خرج من أقفاص الإنسانية.. و الحق أنهم خرجوا فعلا من أقفاص الإنسانية و لكن ليدخلوا في أقفاص القرود.

و كلمة لا.. كانت من أشرف الكلمات حين قالها محمد – صلى الله عليه و سلم- لجاهلية زمانه لأنها كانت كلمة تحمل معها النور و الحق و العدل و الخير.

كانت لا.. أشادت أمة من عدم.

كانت لا.. معها رؤية جديدة و كتاب و طريق.

لم تكن معولا يهدم و إنما كانت يدا تبني و شعاعا يهدي.

و نحن جميعا مندوبون لنقول لا.. للظلم.. و لا للباطل.. أما لا على وجه الإطلاق.. الثورة للثورة و السخط للسخط.. الخروج من ظلم إلى ما هو أظلم.. الخروج من خطأ بنشدان الفوضى.. تهديم كل شيء بدون رؤية.. هذه الصرخة الجديدة التي تردد الآن في جنبات العالم هي دسيسة دست على شبابه.. و من ورائها عقول ماكرة تعمل في خفاء و ذكاء لإفساد كل شيء.

في الفن في الفكر في الفلسفة في السياسة في الرواية في الموضة في السينما يمكن أن تلمس هذه الأيدي الخفية.. و هذه التيارات الخبيثة للتهديم.
غياب الصورة الإلهية من الرواية و القصة.

تلك الروايات التي نراها على الشاشة أو نقرأها و كأنها الكوابيس.. و نعيش فيها ساعات ثقيلة مظلمة و كأننا في عالم بلا إله.. و نخرج بحالة من الشك و الضياع و التوهان و نحن نلعن كل شيء.
دوران الأفكار الروائية في فلك واحد حول الجنس و الخيانة و اللامبالاة و الانحلال و طلب اللذة بأي ثمن بهدف تحطيم روابط الأسرة.

إشاعة الإباحية باسم تحرير العواطف.

إفساد الفطرة بالتركيز على الجريمة و الشذوذ.

تملق الغوغاء و تحريض الطبقات باسم الثورة و التقدمية.

استخدام الأسلوب الجميل و الطرافة و الإمتاع كغلاف من السليوفان الجذاب لترويج أسوأ المضامين و أردأ البضائع الفكرية.

فكر سارتر الذي يحمل معه كل من يعتنقه إلى حالة من الغثيان و القيء و العبثية و الإحساس بعدم الجدوى و بأن الإنسان قذف به في الكون و ترك وحده بلا عناية و بلا رعاية.

فكر فرويد الذي يحمل قارئه على الإعتقاد بأن الإنسان مجرد غرائز جنسية هائجة تبحث عن الإشباع في النوم و اليقظة و في الطفولة و الشباب و الشيخوخة.. و بأن أشرف ما أبدع الإنسان من فنون و آداب قد خرج من أعضائه التناسلية و بأنه حيوان يغلف شهواته بالمبررات الكاذبة. و لكنه حيوان من مولده إلى موته.. التخريب فيه غريزة و التهديم غريزة و الموت غريزة.

و على نهج فرويد في تفسير سلوك الإنسان بالحوافز الجنسية سار الفكر الماركسي في تفسير سلوك التاريخ بالحوافز المادية.

ثم جاء هربت ماركوز ليستفز الشباب إلى حالة رفض مطلق و ثورة مستمرة لتفجير المجتمع بعد أن تكاسلت البروليتاريا عن تلبية نداء الفكر الماركسي لتهديم البنيان الاجتماعي و أخلدت إلى الترف و إلى رشوة الراحة و البقشيش السخي الذي قدمته إليها الرأسمالية الغربية.

و ليست مصادفة أن رواد تلك الأفكار المادية كانوا جميعا من اليهود..

ثم سؤال على الهامش.

هل صحيح أن النظر المنصف إلى الوجود و تأمل الحياة في موضوعية يؤدي بالإنسان إلى حالة من الغثيان و القيء و العبثية و الإحساس بعدم الجدوى و يخلف إحساسا بأن الإنسان قذف به في الكون و ترك وحده بلا عناية؟..

و هل صحيح أن الإنسان يدور في فلك أعضائه التناسلية؟

و هل من الممكن تفسير جميع مراحل التاريخ بالصراع الطبقي.. و ماذا نقول في الصراع بين روسيا و الصين و كلاهما بروليتاريا.. و صراعهما مع ذلك يشكل التاريخ.

و ماذا نقول في فدائي يموت في فيتنام أو القدس هل هو يدور في فلك أعضائه التناسلية.. و هو الذي يضحي بجسده كله في سبيل حق مجرد و مثاليات صرفة.

أما خرافة الغثيان و القيء و العبثية.. فهي عبثية عند سارتر وحده و قيء خارج من مناخ نفسي و حالة باطنية يعانيها هو.. أما الكون فهو بريء من العبثية منضبط أكثر من ساعة إلكترونية سواء نظرنا إلى الذرة و هي أصغر ما فيه أو إلى المجرة و هي 
أكبر عوالمه.

في الذرة لا يستطيع إلكترون أن ينتقل من مدار إلى مدار إلا إذا أخذ أو أعطى شحنة تساوي حركته من النواة أو إليها.

و هذا هو حال الإلكترون الذي لا يعرف له جرم من فرط صغره.

و في المجرة العظيمة تولد الشموس و تشب و تشيخ و تموت و تتحرك في أفلاك و تدور حولها الكوكبات كل هذا يجري في دقة و نظام وفقا لهندسة مقدرة و قوانين ثابتة لا تخرق.
أما الإنسان فلم يقذف به إلى الكون بلا عناية. بل العكس هو الصحيح.. فالعناية الإلهية حفت به من لحظة ميلاده.. بل من لحظة تكوينه في رحم أمه.. فالعناية سلحته بجميع وسائل الدفاع التي يحتاجها.. سلحته بالسمع و البصر و اليد و العضل و الحيلة و الذكاء و العقل.

و في المخ وحده عشرة آلاف مليون خط عصبي تنقل الإشعارات و ردود الأفعال طول الوقت بلا خطأ و بلا عطل.

و في الكليتين و الرئتين و الكبد زيادة وافية في النسيج العامل تبلغ سبعة أضعاف الحاجة.. و هذه الزيادة هي الاحتياطي (( الاستبن )) الذي وهبته العناية الإلهية لمواجهة الأعطال و الطوارئ المحتملة.

و يموت في الساعة من جسم الإنسان ستون مليون خلية تتجدد في نفس الوقت في تلقائية و دقة و نظام بديع..

و في الخلية الواحدة التي تبلغ في صغر حجمها واحدا من ألف من الملليمتر.. في داخل هذه الخلية الدقيقة نرى بالمجهر الإلكتروني مصانع و مخازن و جهازا لتوليد الطاقة ( و أرشيف ) و مخا آليا لتنظيم هذه الأنشطة المختلفة.. كل هذا داخل صندوق 
هو جزء من ألف من الملليمتر.

إن لم يكن هذا هو منتهى العناية من الخالق فماذا يكون.. و ماذا يكون كلام سارتر عن العبثية في الوجود و عن الإنسان الذي قذف به في الوجود بلا عناية.. إلا الجرأة على الحق بعينها و إذا كان مراد سارتر بالعبثية هو ما يجري على الإنسان من مرض 

و شيخوخة ثم موت و ما يجري على الحياة من كوارث و أوبئة و زلازل و براكين و طوفانات و حروب مهلكة فهذه كلها أمور عارضة و نحن نمرض و نصح و بدون المرض لا نعرف الصحة.. و المرض هو الاستثناء و الصحة هي القاعدة و الزلازل 

و البراكين و الطوفانات حوادث استثنائية و كل منها له وجه خير و منافع و فوائد. و بالزلازل و البراكين تستعيد الكرة الأرضية توازنها كل عدد من السنين و لولا هذا التفريج و التنفيس المؤقت لانفجرت الأرض بالضغوط الهائلة في داخلها.

و الآلام و المشقات تربي الجلد و التحمل، و المحن تشحذ العزائم كما تربي الأمراض الوقاية و الحصانة.

و الشر في الكون كالظل في الصورة يبدو من قريب عيبا فإذا ابتعدت بعينيك و نظرت إلى الصورة نظرة كلية اكتشفت أن هذا العيب هو ظل، و أنه جزء مكمل للصورة.

و في هذا يقول ابن عربي أن نقص العالم هو عين كماله كما أن اعوجاج القوس هو عين صلاحيتها و لو أنها استقامت لانكسرت و لما رمت.. ثم إن عالم الدنيا كله عارض زائل و لذلك كان شره عارضا و زائلا و قد جعله الله مقدمة لخير باق في الآخرة.

و الموت ليس نهاية و إنما بداية لفصل آخر، و حياة أخرى.. و الحكم على رواية بقراءة سطر واحد منها لا يكون حكما صحيحا.. و إنما يجب الانتظار إلى أن تتم الرواية فصولا قبل أن نحكم عليها.
ثم هل يجب على الله أن يحقق السعادة للجميع و لماذا.. و كيف نوجب على الله ما نجهل.. و كيف نلزمه بطرق تفكيرنا و وجهات نظرنا.

و هؤلاء الذين يريدونها جنة هل يستحقونها جنة.. و هم ينفثون فيها الشر و الحقد و السم في كل لحظة.

و يقول الغزالي في ذلك و يؤيده في رأيه ابن عربي أن الإنسان لا يجري عليه قضاء إلا من جنس استحقاقه.
(( لا يظهر فيك و لا منك إلا عينك ))

بمعنى أنه لا يجري عليك من الحوادث إلا من جنس قلبك و نيتك و ضميرك.

و يقول ميتر لنك في هذا المعنى: (( جرعتك من الماء دائما تساوي سعة فمك.. أنت لا تقابل إلا نفسك في الطريق.. إذا كنت لصا أسرعت إليك حوادث السرقة و إذا كنت قاتلا قدمت إليك الظروف الفرصة تلو الفرصة لتقتل )).
إن الله صاغ العالم على مقتضى العدل و اختار بحكمته دائما أفضل الممكنات.

و تأمل الكون و الحياة لا يكشف للباحث إلا الجمال و الإبداع و النظام و العدل و القانون و لا توجد الفوضى إلا في نظمنا نحن.

و لكن العيون التي فيها قذى و القلوب التي مالت عن الحق لا ترى إلا العبث و الغثيان.. و لا تعمل إلا للإفساد و التهديم.
هؤلاء هم فرسان الشر و طلائعه.

فلنقرأ كل ما يصل إلى أيدينا بحذر و بعقل ناقد فما أكثر ما يدس لنا من سموم يراد بها هلاكنا.

و لنثق دائما بأن الله كله خير و بأن مشيئته كلها رحمة و من يشك في كلامي فليقرأ المقال مرة أخرى من الأول.

من كتاب : الروح و الجسد
المرحوم الدكتور / مصطفى محمود 

 :Fie:  :Fie:  :Fie:  :Fie:  :Aggressive:  :Aggressive:

----------


## كريم ممدوح

الله يرحم عالمنا الجليل

----------

